# Cree 9.5 W LED A19, $10 at Home Depot



## velvetfoot (Jan 28, 2014)

I've bought a few of these.  They mimic an incandescent bulb well.  Only thing is, there's a dark spot at the top of the bulb.  Can't notice it in shaded fixtures and lamps.  Would like to try in garage, but they'd be bare in there and I'm not sure how good they'd look.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Cree-60W...ght-Bulb-BA19-08027OMF-12DE26-2U100/204592770


----------



## woodgeek (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeah, I got a bunch of those for $7 bucks at Home Despot (PECO subsidy in my area).  I like em a lot, but they do 'buzz' very slightly.


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 28, 2014)

Funny, I noticed the same thing when taking the dog outside to pee last night. The good news is that it allows you to read the writing on the top of the bulb so you can be reminded of how few watts it is using.

I bought a 3-pack of 60 watt equivalent Feit A-19 LED bulbs at costco this last weekend. It was only like 8 bucks for all three! No dark spot on top, no writing on top, and a very light buzz that seems to have gone away. They are not as high quality, I expect, but so cheap and look much more like regular light bulbs. No rubber coating either.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Jan 28, 2014)

I pick up some last week as well.  I usually only get a few at a time becuase they are so expensive. The CFL are cheaper but seem to burn out quickly.
The real savings came when I replaced the 35 watt halogens with 3 watt LED's.


----------



## TradEddie (Jan 28, 2014)

I've bought several over the past six months, replacing some CFL's and places where I needed the instant light. I can't fault the price, or the light color, if it lasts a year, it pays for itself. I haven't heard any buzzing, although I have with other LED's and CFL's. There are now 75W equivalent Cree's and I put one of those in my garage, in this recent weather, it's been so much better than a CFL ever would be. I put some outside to see if it is true they attract less insects, and they do seem better than CFL's, and obviously much better than incandescents. I have a house in the woods, and outside lights with incandescent bulbs became a fire hazard with the accumulation of dead insects in the housings after just a few months.

TE


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 29, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> Funny, I noticed the same thing when taking the dog outside to pee last night. The good news is that it allows you to read the writing on the top of the bulb so you can be reminded of how few watts it is using.
> 
> I bought a 3-pack of 60 watt equivalent Feit A-19 LED bulbs at costco this last weekend. It was only like 8 bucks for all three! No dark spot on top, no writing on top, and a very light buzz that seems to have gone away. They are not as high quality, I expect, but so cheap and look much more like regular light bulbs. No rubber coating either.


 
As a follow up, the buzz has disappeared after breaking in the Feit LEDs. It was noticable but slight and now is gone. Oh and to correct my last post I have the 500 lumen 7.5 watt version which I would call a 40 watt equivalent.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 29, 2014)

Turns out the black dot doesn't bother me.  Isn't full brightness is nice.  Seem brighter than the 60-w equiv. cfls they replaced.

Damn expensive though, when doing in bulk.


----------



## wenger7446 (Jan 29, 2014)

woodgeek said:


> Yeah, I got a bunch of those for $7 bucks at Home Despot (PECO subsidy in my area).  I like em a lot, but they do 'buzz' very slightly.



How do you get the PECO subsidy?
I live in Pottstown and would like to take advantage of it.


----------



## TradEddie (Jan 29, 2014)

Pottstown HD was selling Cree's for $7.99 a few weeks ago.


----------



## woodgeek (Jan 30, 2014)

wenger7446 said:


> How do you get the PECO subsidy?
> I live in Pottstown and would like to take advantage of it.



It's an instant rebate applied at the register.  JUst go to a store in the right area.


----------



## wenger7446 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Where2 (Jan 30, 2014)

I continue to populate my house with these little HD Cree gems. My current problem is a backlog of CFL bulbs in my spare stock and not a lack of new places to put the LED bulbs. I've retrofit a floor standing halogen lamp with two, and retrofit a candelabra based ceiling fan with two, in addition to swapping out one of my dusk to dawn dock lights. I keep looking at other fixtures around the house and devising ways to upgrade them with these bulbs. I think the 2x2 U-tube fluorescent fixture in the kitchen may be the next recipient, if I can get over the up front cost.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 30, 2014)

I just did the whole house, except for the basement, with these beauties.  I don't even want to know how much it cost.  I'm not sure exactly why either. Bragging rights? (But it could be considered stupid since I had cfls).  They are brighter and I like the instant full light at startup, anyway.


----------



## woodgeek (Jan 30, 2014)

I only bought 9 and I thought I was a nutball.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah, I'm a nut.  I think it might be that seasonal affective thing.  Maybe spending money helps me feel better.  It's not working well enough though.  I think I need a boiler.  Pellet or wood?  How about solar panels on the roof-that'd cost a few bucks even with incentives.


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 31, 2014)

velvetfoot said:


> Yeah, I'm a nut.  I think it might be that seasonal affective thing.  Maybe spending money helps me feel better.  It's not working well enough though.  I think I need a boiler.  Pellet or wood?  How about solar panels on the roof-that'd cost a few bucks even with incentives.



This is a rough time of year for sure. Easy to buy stuff. My new tv antenna should arrive today.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 31, 2014)

I spent the day looking at wood boilers...


----------



## TradEddie (Jan 31, 2014)

Where2 said:


> . I've retrofit a floor standing halogen lamp with two


I'm curious to know how you did this. Pics?  I've thought about doing it, I can't find nice simple plain standing lamps, I have one remaining 250W halogen lamp that I'd really like to get rid of, but I can't find a suitable looking replacement, so I've been tempted to put a DIY bulb base on the existing lamp. I'd like to mount the bulb sideways so it doesn't stick up too far, but can't see a tidy way to do it.

TE


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 1, 2014)

velvetfoot said:


> I just did the whole house, except for the basement, with these beauties.  I don't even want to know how much it cost.  I'm not sure exactly why either. Bragging rights? (But it could be considered stupid since I had cfls).  They are brighter and I like the instant full light at start up, anyway.


I did the same thing with CFL's when they first came out. And I paid a bunch for them too... Back in the 80's I'm talking around $20 per bulb and some are still going today! And then the yearly rebates came around and better CFL's too so I have a good stock of them. I'll wait on the change over to LED's for now as there isn't a big difference in power consumed over CFL IMO.


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 1, 2014)

hermancm said:


> I did the same thing with CFL's when they first came out. And I paid a bunch for them too... Back in the 80's I'm talking around $20 per bulb and some are still going today! And then the yearly rebates came around and better CFL's too so I have a good stock of them. I'll wait on the change over to LED's for now as there isn't a big difference in power consumed over CFL IMO.



It's not about saving money, it's the vastly superior performance of led wrt warm up time and cold weather output.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 1, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> It's not about saving money, it's the vastly superior performance of led wrt warm up time and cold weather output.


The only CFL's that Have a noticeable dimness at first are the can lights in my kitchen area but they warm up fast enough. I'll eventually make the switch to LEDs and by time I do they should be cheaper and better than now. I'm sure they've made big improvements already.


----------



## Dave A. (Feb 1, 2014)

Looks like LED strip lighting for like kitchen under cabinets vs. the florescent tubes may be a better deal at this point.  So am looking into replacing my t5 lighting with the LED strips.  I had waited to replace my incandescent bulbs with  cfl's until the prices dropped to about $5 or so and then they dropped even more right after I started replacing them.  I'd get some LED bulbs now for fixtures I want dimming ability but I suspect in about a year the prices are really going to drop. 

As far as warm up for cfl's, seems most noticeable in my outside lights, especially the floods.


----------



## loadstarken (Feb 2, 2014)

The bulbs you linked are $7.97 at my local HD and the 40watt   equivalent are under $5 a bulb. 

When they were on sale last year for under $5 a bulb I bought 60 and replaced all of the bulbs in my house and my parents house.   I then went back for another 30 and sent them to my sister for her house. 

Most of my bulbs are on dimmers so I set them where I want without being too bright especially in fixtures with more than 1 bulb. 

I have many in enclosed fixtures and they are running 25degrees+ less than the cfl bulbs were.  So I'm not that worried about them being enclosed.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 2, 2014)

Everything's more expensive in NY.


----------



## jebatty (Feb 2, 2014)

LED's truly have greatly improved. I got 40w equivalent A-19, 450 lumens, 6.5w, from EarthLED at $5 each in carton of 10. Local power company provided a $3/bulb rebate, net $2 bulb. SunSun brand, dimmable, very nice. Nearly all bulbs in the house now are LED.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 2, 2014)

I just can't justify a small wattage difference between my CFL's vs. LEDs for $5-$10 a bulb cost. I have my electric usage under reign with my current 260-320 KWh used per month already in a 3000 sq ft home and my heat costs are minimal too since I heat with free wood in a EPA stove.


----------



## Dave A. (Feb 2, 2014)

40 watt even 60 watt equivalent LED's are just not going to cut it for me.  Was looking for the 100 watt equivalent and they don't seem to be there yet at a reasonable price.  Even the 100 watt equiv CFL's are not quite bright enough for a reading lamp for me.  I used to use 150 watt incandescents, but most of the cfl equivalents in that size are either too bulky or too expensive.  And it looks like it's going to be worse with LED's in even the 100 watt equiv. size, which looks like about the largest now. 

And the 3 way LED's are a joke -- maximum 75 watts equiv. Sheesh.  I remember 3 ways that went up to like 175 or 200 watts.


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 3, 2014)

Dave A. said:


> 40 watt even 60 watt equivalent LED's are just not going to cut it for me.  Was looking for the 100 watt equivalent and they don't seem to be there yet at a reasonable price.  Even the 100 watt equiv CFL's are not quite bright enough for a reading lamp for me.  I used to use 150 watt incandescents, but most of the cfl equivalents in that size are either too bulky or too expensive.  And it looks like it's going to be worse with LED's in even the 100 watt equiv. size, which looks like about the largest now.
> 
> And the 3 way LED's are a joke -- maximum 75 watts equiv. Sheesh.  I remember 3 ways that went up to like 175 or 200 watts.


 
You need a better fixture. I agree that the 60 watt equivalent (800 lumens) is the current sweet spot for A19 bulbs. You can choose a fixture that uses multiple bulbs or you can choose a fixture capable of being aimed and use a reflector bulb like you would use in a can light and direct the light into your work area.

If you are stuck on a particular single bulb desk top lamp style with a shade then you may be waiting for awhile. Those lamps are for lighting rooms, but you seem to want to use it for task lighting.


----------



## TradEddie (Feb 3, 2014)

Dave A. said:


> 40 watt even 60 watt equivalent LED's are just not going to cut it for me.  Was looking for the 100 watt equivalent and they don't seem to be there yet at a reasonable price.  Even the 100 watt equiv CFL's are not quite bright enough for a reading lamp for me.


I believe one of the understated "benefits" of those Cree LEDs is that they truly are equivalent to the incandescent claim. Most CFL's have outrageous equivalency claims, with the stated lumens typically being 70-80% of the lumens of the "equivalent" incandescent, and you even won't have that brightness for several minutes. 

TE


----------



## Dave A. (Feb 3, 2014)

Certainly is true about not relying on just the wattage equivalents, you really need to look at the lumens. Actually in the meantime was checking out what's available in the larger size 150 watt equiv cfl's and there are some smaller dimension ones that should fit and decently priced  for about $6 apiece.  Problem is the actual wattage can vary from about 29 to mid 40's with lumens also varying. I think the ones in the 40's are still the big expensive clunkers.

And there are some decent 3 way cfls around which with their electronic ballasts shouldn't have the disadvantage of the old incand. 3 ways where the larger filament always would burn out first and you were left with just a low watt bulb. I'll have to look around for some decently priced to try a few out. I still have a few 3 way table lamps.

Was looking at the various options in 100 watt equiv LED bulbs.  What's nice about almost all is they are a true 1600 lumens (unlike the cfl options). Actual watts varies a lot however.  The most efficienct low wattage one doesn't even look like a light bulb though -- just has a bunch of flat surfaces made up of led circuit boards with a not so greal CRL  But they are all larger than A19.


----------



## maple1 (Feb 4, 2014)

I got a new 3-way CFL bulb for a corner lamp we've got here. Darned thing was way too fat on the bottom to fit the lamp. So now either have to live with the old incandescents, or look for a new lamp. I also got some white light (6500k) 13w CFLs to put in new double-light fixtures on my office ceiling. I really like them - but the fixture shades won't fit the bulb - bulb base just a little too big. So I either have to try dremelling out the glass shades a bit - or see if I can find some bright LEDs with a base that's not quite so fat. And those likely won't be quite bright enough. Very poor selections around here to pick from, almost have to resort to Ebay to find something.


----------



## Laszlo (Feb 5, 2014)

maple1 said:


> I got a new 3-way CFL bulb for a corner lamp we've got here. Darned thing was way too fat on the bottom to fit the lamp. So now either have to live with the old incandescents, or look for a new lamp.


Could it be fixed by a larger lamp harp made to accommodate CFLs?


----------



## jharkin (Feb 6, 2014)

TradEddie said:


> I believe one of the understated "benefits" of those Cree LEDs is that they truly are equivalent to the incandescent claim. Most CFL's have outrageous equivalency claims, with the stated lumens typically being 70-80% of the lumens of the "equivalent" incandescent, and you even won't have that brightness for several minutes.
> 
> TE



Second that.  I had a lot of "100 watt" equivalent CFLs (23w)  in ceiling fixtures meant for 60s just to get decent light.  Moving to led I put in 8w Phillips bulbs (the dear departed L prize) and found them to be brighter actually.  Big difference.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 6, 2014)

woodgeek said:


> Yeah, I got a bunch of those for $7 bucks at Home Despot (PECO subsidy in my area).  I like em a lot, but they do 'buzz' very slightly.




Geek, you have a bunch of Phillips Lprize lamps right?  What do you think of these Cree's in comparison?

So far 3 Philips bulbs are my only A19 shape in use around the house but Id like to replace a few more reading lamp cfl bulbs with something comparable.


----------



## woodgeek (Feb 6, 2014)

Pretty darn similar Jeremy in terms of color and brightness (by eye).  The Crees look a little nicer in an translucent fixture, the light 'quality' on the L-prize seems slightly better (or I could just be suggestible).  Neither kind is silent.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 6, 2014)

I think for down lighting, LEDs, which are intrinsically uni-directional, excel.  The subject bulbs are meant to replace an incandescent A19 base bulb which transmit light in all directions.  I'm no expert though.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't hear anything.  I'll try tonight.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey guys just found this is a quick google search.



I can get t new style Phillips for $9.50 mail order though my POCO, might try a couple....


----------



## maple1 (Feb 6, 2014)

Those look like the Philips bulbs that were on promotion at a local building supply place here last fall. 830 lumens, 11 watt soft white dimmable. I saw their sign out front when I was going by - LED bulbs $3.99. So I pulled a U turn and went back. Sure enough, huge stack of them beside the checkout at $3.99. I was leery so only got a couple. Tried them out when I got home, then went back for 8 more the next day. Have three of them in our kitchen ceiling, I really like them. I should have got even more - they didn't last long at that price.


----------



## DBoon (Feb 6, 2014)

jharkin said:


> you have a bunch of Phillips Lprize lamps right? What do you think of these Cree's in comparison?


I also think the new Crees are pretty comparable to the L-prize.  I was very surprised they were that good after paying nearly $40 for one L-prize bulb and then seeing these Crees for ~$10 a year later.


----------



## semipro (Feb 6, 2014)

woodgeek said:


> Pretty darn similar Jeremy in terms of color and brightness (by eye).  The Crees look a little nicer in an translucent fixture, the light 'quality' on the L-prize seems slightly better (or I could just be suggestible).  Neither kind is silent.


So, were you able to hear the flyback transformers on CRTs?


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 6, 2014)

semipro said:


> So, were you able to hear the flyback transformers on CRTs?



Couldn't hear it but smelled it in our 1960 RCA color TV. We had the first color TV in our small town. Flyback transformer burned up four times and filled the house with smoke.

Thanks for the memories.


----------



## woodgeek (Feb 7, 2014)

semipro said:


> So, were you able to hear the flyback transformers on CRTs?



Nope.  I actually have terrible hi range hearing (too many explosion hijinx as a youngin).

I can hear all of them, in a quiet room, with my ear <2' from them.  I'm prob cranky cuz I got one cree (out of 9) that is prob 10x louder than all the rest, or the L-prizers.  Clearly a lemon, I'll prob move it to an outside fixture.


----------



## maverick06 (Feb 10, 2014)

hmm strange. i have 6 of these all in the same chandelier. I can stand with it a foot over me and i dont hear a thing. Guess depends on the lot you get. Very happy with them, they are great, certainly a great money saver.


----------



## TradEddie (Feb 10, 2014)

woodgeek said:


> Nope. I actually have terrible hi range hearing (too many explosion hijinx as a youngin).



Me too, (both about the hijinx and being able to hear the buzzing from some Crees). One of two I bought a few weeks ago for my halogen retrofit attempt is clearly audible when I'm reading in a quiet room. Most have a barely perceptible hum, so I'm swapping them around.

TE


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 10, 2014)

I went out and bought another cree 800 lumen a19 yesterday. I luvem. This one was 7.97$ at home depot. I even luv that rubbery coating that makes screwing them in easier.


----------



## jebatty (Feb 10, 2014)

I think my hearing is pretty good. The SunSun 40 & 60 watt equivalent I purchased have no noticeable hum, dim very nicely. My wife and I luvem too.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 10, 2014)

I have the insert fan on high, so I'm not hearing a thing.


----------



## TradEddie (Feb 10, 2014)

I just discovered that the majority of the buzzing from the Cree is due to some harmonics/resonance with the dimmer, not inherent in the LED. I took out the loudest Cree and moved it to my garage where I noticed it was practically silent. A little experimentation showed that a Cree in a non dimmer circuit produces a very slight hum that is only audible an inch or two from the bulb, but that same bulb on a dimmer circuit can be heard 2-3 feet away. I also noticed that my dimmer on maximum still doesn't allow full current through, only 17W for the two 9.3W bulbs, so I need to dig through my junk electrical box to replace that dimmer foot switch with a regular on/off.

TE


----------



## woodgeek (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for the tip....I will need to experiment....and I have $$$ LED dimmers too.


----------



## wazzu (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow, seriously guys. How is a family on a single income supposed to spend $12.97 (my local HD) on a freaking SINGLE light bulb! I am so sick of this phony ass green energy stuff! 13 bucks used to buy me 3 years worth of light bulbs.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 10, 2014)

As the original poster, please refer to post #13.


----------



## DBoon (Feb 10, 2014)

wazzu said:


> 13 bucks used to buy me 3 years worth of light bulbs.


And then another $150 would buy you the electricity you would need to power them through their service lifetime.


----------



## TradEddie (Feb 10, 2014)

wazzu said:


> Wow, seriously guys. How is a family on a single income supposed to spend $12.97 (my local HD) on a freaking SINGLE light bulb! I am so sick of this phony ass green energy stuff! 13 bucks used to buy me 3 years worth of light bulbs.



Assuming you are not a troll:  The 60W soft white are $7.97, the 60W "daylight" are $13.97. If you run a 60W incandescent bulb four hours each day, 250 days of the year, that is 1000hrs*60w =  60kWh at 0.12c /kWh = $7.20 a year. A 9.3W LED costs 9.3W*1000h=*0.12c =$1.12 a year which saves you almost enough to buy another of those phony ass green scam pinko commie liberal unamerican LEDs.

If you've got security lights that are on 8-10 hours a night 365 nights a year, the payback is even shorter, AND you spend much less time replacing bulbs, AND they attract less bugs.

TE


----------



## lindnova (Feb 11, 2014)

I am glad to know I am not the only one buying new  LED's with some CFL's sitting on the shelf.  I am using the LED's for dimmers and areas I want instant bright light and lights I have on a lot.  I have enough cfls to last 20 years in the rest of the fixtures.  The only complaints I have about the cfls are dimming and instant brightness.  If you get 2700k it is pretty close to regular bulbs.  All the people that complain about the harsh light either got the wrong color or look at them too much; regular bulbs hurt your eyes if you look at them also.

I have Phillips for my bathroom with dimmer as the crees do make some noise on the dimmer.  The crees are finding their place everywhere else around the house and seem to be good.  I have had some for over a year and no failures.  I actually like their look in the basement laundry.  They look more like the old frosted bulbs at my grandparents.  I have had some cfl's last only a year, but most are 10 years old and still good.  

I have to hold myself back at Home Depot to not buy more.  The longer I wait the lower the price.  What was I thinking buying that Lprize 2 years ago for $30.00?  I did buy a couple CFL's early on, but luckily I didn't really get into it until Home Depot had better ones at better prices when I upgraded my house 6 years ago.  Most of those are still on today.  The only failures I had are the enclosed ones like bathroom and flood lights.  They take too long to warm up and don't last as long with the many on off cycles.  The outside flood lights didn't even make hardly any light when cold out.


----------



## Where2 (Feb 11, 2014)

TradEddie said:


> If you've got security lights that are on 8-10 hours a night 365 nights a year, the payback is even shorter...



Exactly why one of my two dock lights was the first fixture at my address to receive a Daylight 60W CREE. I figured I'd put the first bulb to the ultimate longevity test. The dock has two lights on separate dusk to dawn sensors. I left one of the two fixtures with an existing warm white CFL bulb in it for comparison. The CREE bulb been in use for 10+ months now, working faithfully every night.


----------



## jebatty (Feb 12, 2014)

I understand the reluctance to replace good CFL's with LED's, use up the CFL's and then replace, etc. For me I likely would die before I've used up my CFL's: the kitchen CFL's have been in use since 1996, and still going strong. Depending on the numbers and the payback, as well as the dropping price of LED's, this strategy may provide the best payback. Not easy for an early adopter to do. But, quite a few reasons to make the switch now: cold weather performance, instant on brightness, good color, dimmable (and then even lower power consumption), relative brightness. In addition to that, many of us are concerned about this area of energy waste, and just doing the right thing to reduce power usage also has value.

Now, if there would be a market for new, unused CFL's which I no longer will use, or better yet my used CFL's that still have years to go before they will die a natural death, then .... Let me know where that market is. Maybe I just can find someone who will take them and use them rather than continuing to use incandescent bulbs, or donate them to a local 2nd hand store.


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 12, 2014)

I've got an expensive case of CFL can lights that all work as good as new but are now obsolete. Worlds cheaper to use than incansescent though.


----------



## Jerry_NJ (Feb 16, 2014)

I gave up on LED lights a couple of years ago.. but have since purchased a few CREE flash lights and LOVE THEM.. they will shine a "mile"..well at least several hundred feet.  I also have a 3 or maybe 5 watt LED light that puts out a lot of light.  May be time to try inside again.

That noted, I make extensive use of CFL and like them, and they last "forever" for me, I don't understand the comment about short life.  Have I just been lucky?


----------



## woodgeek (Feb 16, 2014)

maybe, or you bought better brands of cfls.

the first generation of 'led bulbs' for indoors were criminally mislabelled, dim, blue junk.  no longer true.


----------



## Jerry_NJ (Feb 16, 2014)

Right on the bugs, we got 'em by the millions, in warmer weather only... but I had noticed my LED landscape lights don't seem to attract the bugs, at least not swarms of them.  I consider that a plus.  If one leaves a incandescent or CFL porch light on all night in the hot weather they need a scrapper to remove bugs from the surrounding wall. But on a good note, we have many lovely bug eating birds.

Indeed, my experience with CFLs is they almost never wear out.  I had one over my work desk at home which was on at least 12 hours a day and I think it lasted several years, more than a couple, not sure how many.


----------



## EJL923 (Feb 19, 2014)

I have found with these, like any new technology, that the costs coming down isnt the only factor to look at.  Its also the quality at the cost.  I have found that the quality isnt there with the cheaper bulbs in my experience.  Granted, my only experience is with the Feit led's at Costco, but when i put them in the garage because of their cold weather startup they interfered with many radio stations, most likely due to cheap electronics.  In the garage, radio is king so back in went the CFL's.  Due to the cost of the bigger guys like philips, i havent experimented to see the difference in RFI.  Anyone else have any experiences like this with the led's?


----------



## jebatty (Feb 19, 2014)

I have SunSun 40 and 60 watt A-19 equivalent. Have not experienced any RF interference, excellent dimming, and no buzzing. They also have somewhat lower wattage/lumen (more lumen/watt) than some other brands.


----------



## semipro (Feb 19, 2014)

EJL923 said:


> I have found with these, like any new technology, that the costs coming down isnt the only factor to look at.  Its also the quality at the cost.  I have found that the quality isnt there with the cheaper bulbs in my experience.  Granted, my only experience is with the Feit led's at Costco, but when i put them in the garage because of their cold weather startup they interfered with many radio stations, most likely due to cheap electronics.  In the garage, radio is king so back in went the CFL's.  Due to the cost of the bigger guys like philips, i havent experimented to see the difference in RFI.  Anyone else have any experiences like this with the led's?


I have issues with digital TV interference with the electronic ballasts for T-8 fluorescent bulbs but not with my LEDs.


----------



## jebatty (Feb 20, 2014)

Picked up a 2.5w LED bulb that is a perfect replacement for the incandescent bulbs in a fridge or freezer, about $6.50 at Menards. A bulb had burned out, and the time has come not to replace and incan with an incan.


----------

